# Les doc iPod



## gibet_b (30 Mars 2006)

Voir cet article du Monde.

Il arrache pas mon jeu de mots (laids) ? Non ? Ah bon...


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

ça aurait sa place sur : igénération


----------



## gibet_b (30 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai :rose: J'ai beau y avoir un pseudo, je n'y ai pas pensé :rose:


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai :rose: J'ai beau y avoir un pseudo, je n'y ai pas pensé :rose:



Va!!  et post mon ami


----------

